# compatibity fish with guppies



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

is zebra danios ok?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Ive kept them with guppies no problem... as long as you have the danios in a school


----------



## tieman (Feb 22, 2005)

can anyone recommend any others?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Other livebearers, corys, tetras, gouramis... just about anything that wont eat them or chase and kill them... I had mine with what is listed below, just avoid barbs and bettas...


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

Lexus @ Tue Mar 01 said:


> ... just avoid barbs and bettas...


Yeah... my guppies tormented my poor Betta (I have weird fish, I know *g*)


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

I wouldn't put tetras or gouramis with them, they need soft and alkalinous water, the guppys prefer hard and alkalinous water.
Mollies,swords and platys would be their dreambuddies.Some corys( bronze catfish?)could go, if the water is not too hard.And bristlenoses.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i'm planning on a ADF with my livebearer tank which has 1 molly, 2 platies, 1 guppy, and 2 ghost shrimp


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Frogs don't really mix with fish, their waste is toxic to fish.
it irritates the fishes skin and gills.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

It depends on the tank size and water maintenance but Frogs with fish is much debated... I know of a lot of people that keep them together... although feeding frogs get to be a problem with fish because of thier slow eating habits... fish usually eat the food before the frog gets any


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i didn't get the frog ut i added some Gold skirt long finned tetras which are buetiful fish in my opinion


----------



## Kev Rob (Mar 25, 2005)

Danios will nip the fins of your guppies. And make life stressful for them too.


----------

